# 5.1 Surround with Xbox, PS3, and Cable Box



## Smodowen (Jan 9, 2009)

I just got a Sony HDX675 sound system. I've got it all hooked up and everything, seems to be working except i can't get the center speaker, or left and right surround speakers working on my 360, PS3 or Digital Cable Box.

I've only got it running on a standard audio cord, not sure what it's called(The with white and red). Is this the problem? Do i need a better cable, like an optical cable or something similar?

Any help would be great, or if you have the same system or one similar to mine,how is your's set up?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The red and white cables only provide simple stereo (left and right) audio and do not support quadraphonic or anything higher. I use optical and digital coaxial for my stuff.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I think your Sony unit only has optical input for audio. Most in this category do.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

for just a stereo input your only going to get simulated surround at best.id go with what eb said,and use a optic,or caoxial digital cables.


----------

